# I have a question



## Bungleistic

I’m not trying to stir up controversy at all, I’m just simply asking a question. Do you think there are single people out there who have never been in a relationship at 24 years old, and are virgins at 24. and can never get the opposite sex to send them a message back, and sit back and watch literally everyone else get into relationships with ease, and can never get someone of the opposite sex to give them the time of day, and can never get someone of the opposite sex to hangout with them when anyone else can hangout with whoever they want when they want, and so on so forth? Because all of that is me. It would really make me feel a little bit of comfort to know that there’s someone out there that feels my struggle I bet there’s NO ONE on this planet that can say those things about themselves. I really challenge anyone on here to tell me if there’s someone that knows what it’s like to struggle like this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana7

Yes there are many single people out there who struggle to get a relationship.


----------



## Bungleistic

Diana7 said:


> Yes there are many single people out there who struggle to get a relationship.


But… are they 24 like me and have never had a relationship and are a virgin? That’s what I wanna know. I don’t think anyone can say that about themselves but me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana7

Bungleistic said:


> But… are they 24 like me and have never had a relationship and are a virgin? That’s what I wanna know. I don’t think anyone can say that about themselves but me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes of course there are others in your position. 
What do you do to meet people?


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy

I know a woman who is now 54 years old and still a virgin, and a man 59 years old virgin. Both shy and mental health problems. I'm in a few groups and see posts all the time on people your age upwards, who struggle finding someone and still virgins (so they say)


----------



## Evinrude58

You’ve got access to the internet and writing skills abd can’t find someone to you?
What do you think the problem is?

yes, there are lots of people in your position.
As a young fellow myself who was highly introverted and shy, I found that my only hope was to be a volume sales person and rely on PT Barnum’s advice. 
If whatever you’ve been doing so far hasn’t gotten you what you need, start doing something different. Work on the things about yourself that you feel would be positive changes.
There is no doubt about one thing: if one works hard enough at nearly any problem, the problem can be solved. 
But it takes hard work and commitment in some cases.

Are you a guy or a girl? Well, what gender do you identify with? Maybe some people might have some suggestions.


----------



## Bungleistic

Evinrude58 said:


> You’ve got access to the internet and writing skills abd can’t find someone to you?
> What do you think the problem is?
> 
> yes, there are lots of people in your position.
> As a young fellow myself who was highly introverted and shy, I found that my only hope was to be a volume sales person and rely on PT Barnum’s advice.
> If whatever you’ve been doing so far hasn’t gotten you what you need, start doing something different. Work on the things about yourself that you feel would be positive changes.
> There is no doubt about one thing: if one works hard enough at nearly any problem, the problem can be solved.
> But it takes hard work and commitment in some cases.
> 
> Are you a guy or a girl? Well, what gender do you identify with? Maybe some people might have some suggestions.


The problem is that I am cursed. It’s always been the problem, and it always will be the problem. The reason why I can’t get a girlfriend or sex is totally out of my control. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonty30

Bungleistic said:


> The problem is that I am cursed. It’s always been the problem, and it always will be the problem. The reason why I can’t get a girlfriend or sex is totally out of my control.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The only thing you are cursed by is an unwillingness to learn. You've received tons of advice to improve your odds, but you keep back here and stating how cursed you are and there is no indication that you have applied even one of a couple hundred pieces of advice that have been given you. 

We can't help anybody who isn't willing to learn and help himself.


----------



## Bungleistic

jonty30 said:


> The only thing you are cursed by is an unwillingness to learn. You've received tons of advice to improve your odds, but you keep back here and stating how cursed you are and there is no indication that you have applied even one of a couple hundred pieces of advice that have been given you.
> 
> We can't help anybody who isn't willing to learn and help himself.


I am willing to learn and help myself. But you know what happens after I do? The curse kicks in. And it keeps me from getting what I want. Doesn’t matter how many positive changes you make. That is the part that will never change. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonty30

Bungleistic said:


> I am willing to learn and help myself. But you know what happens after I do? The curse kicks in. And it keeps me from getting what I want. Doesn’t matter how many positive changes you make. That is the part that will never change.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Since you first joined the site, what have you done differently to become a better person?
Anything at all?

You need to assume it will happen and you need to prepare for the day it happens. 
Women will not look at you, if they think that they will become your whole world. 
That definitely needs to change with you.


----------



## Bungleistic

jonty30 said:


> Since you first joined the site, what have you done differently to become a better person?
> Anything at all?
> 
> You need to assume it will happen and you need to prepare for the day it happens.
> Women will not look at you, if they think that they will become your whole world.
> That definitely needs to change with you.


So you’re just not even gonna factor in the curse when it comes to me? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11

Bungleistic said:


> I am willing to learn and help myself. But you know what happens after I do? The curse kicks in. And it keeps me from getting what I want. Doesn’t matter how many positive changes you make. That is the part that will never change.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With that attitude you aren't gonna get laid. I assume you are a man. Go read "Rational Male", go get a gym membership asap. After you complete those two things, get a tinder account and swipe right on anything that has a pulse. Any hits, have no more than three back and forths and ask them out. When you meet, walk in like you own the place and go from there.


----------



## BigDaddyNY

Bungleistic said:


> I’m not trying to stir up controversy at all, I’m just simply asking a question. Do you think there are single people out there who have never been in a relationship at 24 years old, and are virgins at 24. and can never get the opposite sex to send them a message back, and sit back and watch literally everyone else get into relationships with ease, and can never get someone of the opposite sex to give them the time of day, and can never get someone of the opposite sex to hangout with them when anyone else can hangout with whoever they want when they want, and so on so forth? Because all of that is me. It would really make me feel a little bit of comfort to know that there’s someone out there that feels my struggle I bet there’s NO ONE on this planet that can say those things about themselves. I really challenge anyone on here to tell me if there’s someone that knows what it’s like to struggle like this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe you aren't meant to be in a sexual relationship.


----------



## jonty30

Bungleistic said:


> So you’re just not even gonna factor in the curse when it comes to me?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No I'm not. 
You're either going to follow the advice we have given you freely or you won't.
If you won't follow what we have told you to do, that's your problem.
I'm not going to entertain your self-perception and cajole you into thinking better of yourself.


----------



## Diana7

Bungleistic said:


> The problem is that I am cursed. It’s always been the problem, and it always will be the problem. The reason why I can’t get a girlfriend or sex is totally out of my control.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So if you are convinced that is the cause, why haven't you been to see a pastor about it?


----------



## Diana7

Bungleistic said:


> I am willing to learn and help myself. But you know what happens after I do? The curse kicks in. And it keeps me from getting what I want. Doesn’t matter how many positive changes you make. That is the part that will never change.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So please list the things you have done to improve yourself recently.


----------



## Trident

Diana7 said:


> So if you are convinced that is the cause, why haven't you been to see a pastor about it?


He needs an exorcism. Can pastors do that or do you need a specialist?


----------



## Evinrude58

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> With that attitude you aren't gonna get laid. I assume you are a man. Go read "Rational Male", go get a gym membership asap. After you complete those two things, get a tinder account and swipe right on anything that has a pulse. Any hits, have no more than three back and forths and ask them out. When you meet, walk in like you own the place and go from there.


I like the hell out of this idea!!!! Yes, go out with anyone with a pulse. You want a relationship with a woman? They are easily gotten. Yes, just as easy as you think. There are lots of women STARVING for a date just like you. Oh, you want someone “up to your level”……. Well judging by your posts here, you’d better just stick to a pulse for the moment. Build some confidence and a decent personality, get a job paying a liveable wage, etc. if you don’t already. Realize you sound like a guy who lives with his mom. Just sayin’
I only say that so you realize that’s the image you portray and a large reason you don’t have a relationship. The curse upon you….. you’re seeing the person that put it in you every morning when you brush your teeth.


----------



## Diana7

Trident said:


> He needs an exorcism. Can pastors do that or do you need a specialist?


Breaking a curse isn't an exorcism, he isn't possessed, but I highly doubt he has a curse on him anyway. It's something for him to blame.


----------



## Jamieboy

Take responsibility for yourself, this ridiculous curse nonsense is pathetic. If you're fat, do something about it, if you're bad at socialising practice with people you have no sexual interest in. 

Set realistic expectations, if you're a 5, don't expect to date a 9. If you live with your mom, get your own place. 

Adult women only want to date adult men. Grow up and stop blaming anything other than yourself


----------



## Al_Bundy

Actually there are a lot of guys like you. If you search for "black pill" you will find guys there who will pat you on the back and tell you it's not your fault. If that's what you want, go buy a sex doll and chat with your black pill buddies about how unfair life is.


----------



## LisaDiane

Bungleistic said:


> The problem is that I am cursed. It’s always been the problem, and it always will be the problem. The reason why I can’t get a girlfriend or sex is totally out of my control.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And THIS is where you lose me.

Also, I've never seen you post ANY response to people asking you to clarify what you mean by this. 
That tells me that you are purposefully being vague and not wanting to actually FIND and IMPLEMENT any solutions.

You are "cursed" and unsuccessful because of your own choices, that's all.


----------



## Personal

Bungleistic said:


> I am willing to learn and help myself. But you know what happens after I do? The curse kicks in. And it keeps me from getting what I want. Doesn’t matter how many positive changes you make. That is the part that will never change.


Do you ever get bored of choosing to spin around in circles to no end?


----------



## Mr.Married

Look up “ Men going their own way” 

Join that club ... you fit the mold perfectly.


----------

